# raw diet vs kibble



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello everybody 

I have been feeding my dogs on a raw diet for about 5 years 

we have been discussing in Denmark about the good and bad things about feeding raw 

have you noticed if your dogs have had a changed activity level on a raw diet most in Denmark says that their dogs are not as active on a raw diet and more calm than on kibble?????

What is the changes in your dogs??


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I have found just the opposite = calmer with less energy on kibble then on raw

I travel at least 3 days a month to train in another state. Out of convenience (yes, laziness on my part) I had been feeding kibble while on the road. I actually noticed a slight decline in his energy level and endurance during those days and he was a bit calmer - especially in the hotel at night. His water intake was, of course, much higher. The last two months I've actually brought raw in a cooler with me....and his energy level and endurance at training was noticeable enough for others to comment. I would guess that it depends on the dog.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Improvement in teeth, gums over even the high quality kibble I feed (EVO), but energy is great on either the raw or EVO in my dogs. Overall condition and coat is excellent on raw. 

Energy level is high. It does keep the dogs busier longer eating raw and chewing on the bones. Since they are occupied, I get a break from them wanting to do something with me . 

When I get re-homes in or rescues that have been on a typical kibble diet (Iams, Eukanuba, Nutro, Costco..etc.) I notice an improvement in energy, coat, condition, teeth.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Lacey Vessell said:


> I have found just the opposite = calmer with less energy on kibble then on raw
> 
> I travel at least 3 days a month to train in another state. Out of convenience (yes, laziness on my part) I had been feeding kibble while on the road. I actually noticed a slight decline in his energy level and endurance during those days and he was a bit calmer - especially in the hotel at night. His water intake was, of course, much higher. The last two months I've actually brought raw in a cooler with me....and his energy level and endurance at training was noticeable enough for others to comment. I would guess that it depends on the dog.


*thanks can I ask how a day do you feed your dog and what do you feed him????
since you wrote he has more energy on raw diet

*


Debbie Skinner said:


> *Improvement in teeth, gums over even the high quality kibble I feed (EVO), but energy is great on either the raw or EVO in my dogs. Overall condition and coat is excellent on raw. *
> 
> Energy level is high. It does keep the dogs busier longer eating raw and chewing on the bones. Since they are occupied, I get a break from them wanting to do something with me .
> 
> When I get re-homes in or rescues that have been on a typical kibble diet (Iams, Eukanuba, Nutro, Costco..etc.) I notice an improvement in energy, coat, condition, teeth.



I agree the everything often gets better on raw ;-)


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Improvement in teeth, gums over even the high quality kibble I feed (EVO), but energy is great on either the raw or EVO in my dogs. Overall condition and coat is excellent on raw.
> 
> Energy level is high. It does keep the dogs busier longer eating raw and chewing on the bones. Since they are occupied, I get a break from them wanting to do something with me .
> 
> When I get re-homes in or rescues that have been on a typical kibble diet (Iams, Eukanuba, Nutro, Costco..etc.) I notice an improvement in energy, coat, condition, teeth.



what beutiful dogs those Beuceron beutiful dog O


----------

